# Want the new Xfinity rental modem with wifi 6 before it's out?



## Ericthegreat (Dec 27, 2019)

So who knows what will come in the mail, but currently on the east coast Xfinity is testing the
CGM4331COM (XB7) rental modem, so (here on the west coast) I talked to the customer support chat and just asked specifically for the CGM4331COM, they said they will be sending it, that it is the XB7, and that it has wifi 6!

Now again I don't doubt that they will send me a xb6 anyway, but seeing how there's supposedly a Nationwide release next month, it could well be possible their systems are already capable of sending them out.

I'll add that I know people prefer to use their own modems, but you do get unlimited data for 25 extra if you do use theirs. (50 if you don't)

More info on modem:
https://www.dslreports.com/forum/r32469291-Equip-New-XB7-Technicolor-CGM4331COM-Wireless-AX-Wi-Fi-6

Warning: it's white, also the zigbee functionality is probably the same as the xb6 and only works with their very few endorsed products.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Dec 27, 2019)

is this like, a router? from your isp?


----------



## 1NOOB (Dec 27, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> is this like, a router? from your isp?


the modem is what your isp use to transmit data to the router . some are router themself and made by and for the isp compagny . like my modem doesnt support ipv6 but my router does , so i cant use it , because the isp doesnt use the protocol and the modem cannot work the data so im stuck using ipv4 .


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

Merica is so weird with their Internet, I'm in the UK here and i pay £24 ($31) for unlimited fibre Internet 76mb/s. No router rental, they provided me one for free


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 27, 2019)

It's a modem/router combo.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

Ericthegreat said:


> It's a modem/router combo.


Yup, so is mine. 

Outta curiosity how much do you pay for your net and what speeds/bandwidth do you get


----------



## iNICK20 (Dec 27, 2019)

Eric did you get conformation on this yet?


----------



## Flame (Dec 27, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Merica is so weird with their Internet, I'm in the UK here and i pay £24 ($31) for unlimited fibre Internet 76mb/s. No router rental, they provided me one for free



but bro Americans get dial up for free.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

Flame said:


> but bro Americans get dial up for free.


Is dial up still actually a thing. 

Well goodness gracious me.


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 27, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Is dial up still actually a thing.
> 
> Well goodness gracious me.


Here in the UK its still a thing. http://www.nippyinternet.co.uk


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> Here in the UK its still a thing. http://www.nippyinternet.co.uk


Yeah I saw that, but it's an 0844 number which get expensive


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 27, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Yup, so is mine.
> 
> Outta curiosity how much do you pay for your net and what speeds/bandwidth do you get


275 up/15 down (lol) $100. If I didn't care about unlimited and I had my own modem, it would be 60.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> but bro Americans get dial up for free.


Do we?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



iNICK20 said:


> Eric did you get conformation on this yet?


Yes I did, but there no way to know what they shipped until it arrives(I never trust Comcast reps), but the guy seemed to understand that it was the XB7 and that it has wifi 6, also I have talked to a person in the same city as me where one representative would not send it out yet, so it might take a few trys to get someone who doesn't care.


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

Wow, that's really expensive i just had a look and in the UK its the equivalent of $68 for unlimited and 362mb/s down 100mb/s up.

That includes modem/router


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 27, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Wow, that's really expensive i just had a look and in the UK its the equivalent of $68 for unlimited and 362mb/s down 100mb/s up.
> 
> That includes modem/router



Only downside is that they can be POS, haven’t even bothered unboxing my current ISPs.

Best piece of equipment I was ever given by an ISP was a VDSL modem (the white BT Openreach ones), meant I could use cable routers and WRT (currently use pfSense).


----------



## yusuo (Dec 27, 2019)

tech3475 said:


> Only downside is that they can be POS, haven’t even bothered unboxing my current ISPs.
> 
> Best piece of equipment I was ever given by an ISP was a VDSL modem (the white BT Openreach ones), meant I could use cable routers and WRT (currently use pfSense).


I currently have mine in modem only mode (I'm with ee) and connect to a netgear r7800 with wrt


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 27, 2019)

I will add that the newer modems are not as bad as the old ones, you cannot set you own network wide dns though, dunno about this new one but I doubt itm


----------



## Viri (Dec 27, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Merica is so weird with their Internet, I'm in the UK here and i pay £24 ($31) for unlimited fibre Internet 76mb/s. No router rental, they provided me one for free


It depends on where you live in the US, and if your city has comp. I bought my modem/router online for like 40 dollars. I get 100 up and down for 40 dollars. My cap is like 77tb, lol.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 28, 2019)

Still not worth their shitty monthly costs IMO. I can pickup a TP-Link AX router for $70 (even if it's only ax1500 ) and the necessary gbps modem to support those speeds for another $80. 

Much rather spend the $150 once and get to setup and use my devices however/with whoever I wish than be stuck with their monthly fees.


----------



## PityOnU (Dec 28, 2019)

American population density is pretty low in residential areas (see: suburbia), making internet rollout a fairly costly affair. Thus the higher prices/slower speeds than in much of the rest of the world.*

*Citation needed. Also the entire ISP market/culture is incredibly predatory and shitty over here.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 28, 2019)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Still not worth their shitty monthly costs IMO. I can pickup a TP-Link AX router for $70 (even if it's only ax1500 ) and the necessary gbps modem to support those speeds for another $80.
> 
> Much rather spend the $150 once and get to setup and use my devices however/with whoever I wish than be stuck with their monthly fees.


I agree especially if you use DNS settings for somthing like pi hole (there are device specific workarounds for most things), but for unlimited in my area it would cost me an extra $25 a month not to have their modem. (You might be able to just rent theirs and not use it, though I'm not sure)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PityOnU said:


> American population density is pretty low in residential areas (see: suburbia), making internet rollout a fairly costly affair. Thus the higher prices/slower speeds than in much of the rest of the world.*
> 
> *Citation needed. Also the entire ISP market/culture is incredibly predatory and shitty over here.


Actually the government has given incredible amounts of money for isps to have broadband across they country, they pretty much just stole it and no one says anything.


----------



## Viri (Dec 28, 2019)

PityOnU said:


> Also the entire ISP market/culture is incredibly predatory and shitty over here.


You should see Canada's, lol!


----------



## tech3475 (Dec 28, 2019)

yusuo said:


> I currently have mine in modem only mode (I'm with ee) and connect to a netgear r7800 with wrt



Not all of them do though unfortunately, such as BT and Sky (at least with newer equipment).


----------



## Jayro (Dec 28, 2019)

No.​
Modem/Router combos from Xfinity (Comcast in disguise) are absolute crap. You can't customize shit inside the GUI, like you can in DD-WRT. My recommendation is to get a DOCSIS 3.1 modem and wait for a proper Wi-Fi 6 router that supports DD-WRT. I have the same setup except a Wi-Fi 5 router, and an attached Pi-hole for ad-blocking and DHCP routing.


----------



## Stwert (Dec 30, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Merica is so weird with their Internet, I'm in the UK here and i pay £24 ($31) for unlimited fibre Internet 76mb/s. No router rental, they provided me one for free



Data prices around the world can be crazy. Some countries have it worse than we in the U.K., some have it much better.

But I’m happy enough with my completely unlimited ~400/35 connection, it’s fast enough to cope with my needs and it’s pretty cheap thanks to decades of loyalty discounts 

Mind you, I don’t use their crappy router (well, it’s fine, but it’d never cope with my needs).


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 30, 2019)

yusuo said:


> Wow, that's really expensive i just had a look and in the UK its the equivalent of $68 for unlimited and 362mb/s down 100mb/s up.
> 
> That includes modem/router


I would like to add that only one ISP is in my area, my neighbors can get 1gbps no data cap (for a year) for $60 (plus any fees).


----------



## Jlacombe5707 (Jan 4, 2020)

Just signed up for Gigabit through comcast paying $80 a month and getting the new XB-7 router


----------



## Ericthegreat (Mar 17, 2020)

So it's on my account already, will be here tomorrow, all I can find is one bad review where they guy says it performs worse then the xb6, though he did not have a wifi 6 device (wtf kinda tech reviewer lol this was a major company too)

If they tell you there's a $15 delivery charge, tell them no, and for me they credited it back.


----------



## nansea (Jun 3, 2021)

Hi, Eric - I realize I am over a year late to this conversation, but I just received this CGM4331COM from Xfinity (it is white and looks like an old-style Alexa.   So far working well, but I will be paying the $14.00 rental fee for the next 2 months - was just wondering if you think I should just keep renting it...or is there another Modem that I could purchase and get the same service?   Going to Best Buy in the next couple of days...or could buy on Amazon....what do you think?   Thanks, Eric in advance!!!


----------

